# What is up with the Thanks: 0 Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts ?



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Cause if this is some effort to try and make us regulars nicer, it's futile.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah! The filthy fish is right.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

F U CF


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah! The filthy fish is right.


Oh god, there's a counter now?
The hugbox it is invading our hate machine, NOOOOOO!!!!!! :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

-clicks "thanks" button-

Haha, this is so lame. <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn you harabelle and lastdirewolf, the complements they burn!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

WE LOVE YOU


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> WE LOVE YOU


You know, we could spam the shit out of the thanks button.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

These Thanks buttons are going to become a problem.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

XD hehe

But really wtf is up with the thanks crap? Its like karma that proboards has.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> These Thanks buttons are going to become a problem.


I say we fight it by spamming the shit out of faf by thanking every last comment ever on every thread ever with a thanks.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

I just want to see how large it makes a page with the unnecessary block under every post.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I say we fight it by spamming the shit out of faf by thanking every last comment ever on every thread ever with a thanks.



Let's start with this thread.
And there is gonna be a ton of threads tonight about these "Thanks" buttons.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

If only I could thank you in advance for every post you bless us with, Cannon...


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder how long this is going to last. :/


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

Could this be a new way to get a infraction?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Could this be a new way to get a infraction?


There's no rule against it yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Could this be a new way to get a infraction?



Is that like candy, mister?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe it was Cannons idea to make the "thanks" button, and by making a pseudo-sarcastic post mocking it, but is secretly working for the Admins, and making it popular-by-mocking.

YOU BASTARD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is that like candy, mister?


Yes it is dear.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> and making it popular-by-mocking.



In b4 the thanks system is removed.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

Its the perfect plan?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 30, 2010)

Not even 10 minutes in and it's being abused like hell.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's no rule against it yet.



I say by the end of the weekend there's gonna be a rule against spam thanking.


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

SOMEBODY THANK ME


----------



## xcliber (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I say by the end of the weekend there's gonna be a rule against spam thanking.


 
I hope so. I like having a "thanks" system. I'd like to see it stay.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

Ooh yeah baby lets abuse this some more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I say by the end of the weekend there's gonna be a rule against spam thanking.


I say everybody on faf just keep spam thanking, they can't stop us if every last person uses it like tissues and hand lotion for furries.


Zseliq said:


> Its the perfect plan?


yes it is


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

It's already getting out of hand. Example: This thread.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anybody thanked in any other thread? I'm just surfing the "thanks" threads, and thanking everybody, no other thread.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 30, 2010)

Well as long as were testing out the new system, I'd like to make a suggestion of making it take up less page real estate. Like make it half the size of the "Current members viewing this thread" area.


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the thanks guys!!!




I HEAR A THANK!


----------



## Truth (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> It's already getting out of hand. Example: This thread.



I think it'll be removed..


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, mods.

Thods.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, what a great feature.

This is so much better than making the site and the forums work on my Blackberry.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

I thanked someone in a rants and raves thread.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Well as long as were testing out the new system, I'd like to make a suggestion of making it take up less page real estate. Like make it half the size of the "Current members viewing this thread" area.



This.

Under each post seems needless. Maybe somewhere on the right hand side of it. Or something.
I'm not helpful. :c


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

The joke is a month too late guys :roll:

You can remove the feature now.  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

We should get prizes for how many thanks we have. 10 thanks? You get a free bj!


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

The thanks system isn't enough, everyone needs to know how grateful I am for each and every shit post that comes out of their computer!

I LOVE YOU GUYS! *bro hug*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> We should get prizes for how many thanks we have. 10 thanks? You get a free bj!


I think the mod who wanted this should give it, that way they can make up for the fucking stupid mistake :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think the mod who wanted this should give it, that way they can make up for the fucking stupid mistake :V



If I had authority, you'd be so warning-banned.
And I wouldn't have to justify it, either. Because_ I'm in charge_. U:<


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> If I had authority, you'd be so warning-banned.
> And I wouldn't have to justify it, either. Because_ I'm in charge_. U:<


Still you gotta admit, the only way this would seem like a good idea is if the person was wasted.


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> If I had authority, you'd be so warning-banned.
> And I wouldn't have to justify it, either. Because_ I'm in charge_. U:<


 
THANKS!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn, my finger isn't even tired yet.

Be right back, going to the _Heavy Metal (or no metal at all) _thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Damn, my finger isn't even tired yet.


Isn't it fun?!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> THANKS!



I thanked you for thanking me!

:3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

It's really here to rape our posts, obviously.

Can I have a thanks for that?


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I thanked you for thanking me!
> 
> :3


 
heh :3

Now we need a "Your Welcome" button!

QUICK CONTACT THE MODS BEFORE THEY SOBER UP!


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf seems to be beating all of us in the Thank-race.  
Thanks: 272 

That's alot thanks.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> heh :3
> 
> Now we need a "Your Welcome" button!
> 
> QUICK CONTACT THE MODS BEFORE THEY SOBER UP!


AND WE NEED A WHAT IS THIS BUTTON.
Or yanno, re-name the button. :U
I'm lost now, what where we talking about?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Lastdirewolf seems to be beating all of us in the Thank-race.
> Thanks: 272
> 
> That's alot thanks.


First person to a thousand is the king of spam.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> First person to a thousand is the king of spam.


YOUR ON. >:U

And soon this button will go away! -evil manical laugh-


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2010)

Ugh.  It's like SLUniverse's forums.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> First person to a thousand is the king of spam.


 *facepalm

(this post will be thanks'd)


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

xcliber said:


> *facepalm
> 
> (this post will be thanks'd)


YOU CAN TELL THE FUTURE?!


----------



## xcliber (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> YOU CAN TELL THE FUTURE?!


 
Yes. And I foresee the spammers achieving their goal of having the "Thanks" button removed.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 30, 2010)

I go away for a little while and I come back to this...? I hope whatever admin added this shit dies.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I go away for a little while and I come back to this...? I hope whatever admin added this shit dies.


They must die.
I will spam the thanks button untill someone gives me a infraction or it gets removed.


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> They must die.
> I will spam the thanks button untill someone gives me a infraction or it gets removed.


 
They can't give us all infractions!!!


*User was banned for this post*


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> First person to a thousand is the king of spam.



I'd write a quick javascript that loops through the entire postcount of the forum and make a HTTP request thanking every single goddamned one but I'm too busy at the moment.

Maybe once I get home ^^


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> They can't give us all infractions!!!
> 
> 
> *User was banned for this post*


I'm not sure about that unless they script.


*User was shot in the head for this post*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn you Lastdirewolf, you're going to get it before me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

NOOOO where'd the buttons go?!!


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 30, 2010)

One week ban, incoming.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> NOOOO where'd the buttons go?!!


  Successful thanks button removal is successful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> NOOOO where'd the buttons go?!!


Well since you have the most,
I dub you sire "KING OF SPAM!'


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

So close ;_; sooo close.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So close ;_; sooo close.


Since you are the king of spam, can I be something too?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey thanks for turning it off, that was fucking stupid

Much love


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Since you are the king of spam, can I be something too?


Can I be the servant of spam? lololol.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Can I be the servant of spam? lololol.


Servant of spam you are.

What should I be called?

Wait! I KNOW!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Servant of spam you are.
> 
> What should I be called?


Prince of Spam. 
But that would make you dire's son..


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What should I be called?


Queen of Spam.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you think whoever came up with it is crying right now?
:c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Sir Spamalot?
How's that sound?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sir Spamalot?
> How's that sound?


Awesome.

But now I want to be Spammy the Cow. :U


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think whoever came up with it is crying right now?
> :c


 
I know I would be if I came up with it


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think whoever came up with it is crying right now?
> :c


Yes, the tears taste delicious and have a significant amount of your required daily lulz.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 30, 2010)

I think those of you who gave over 50 thanks deserve to be banned for causing that short burst of intense irritation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Awesome.
> 
> But now I want to be Spammy the Cow. :U


Go for it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think those of you who gave over 50 thanks deserve to be banned for causing that short burst of intense irritation.



I think you should shut up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> I know I would be if I came up with it


All that hard work, putting hours into it and it is destroyed in less than a hour.
Ah dude, my thanks got reset.
I think I made a mod cry.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> All that hard work, putting hours into it and it is destroyed in less than a hour.


It's slowly dieing now.
=Points to thanks count=


----------



## xcliber (Apr 30, 2010)

They need to reset the system entirely, removing all the "Thanked x times in x posts" too, since we know very few of them are legitamately helpful posts.

Edit:
Nvm, I see they reflect the removal of the spam Thanks now.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 30, 2010)

They should change it to Karma.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I think you should shut up.



Yes miss


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

Now it's gone and we can return to our forumlifes.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm sort of disappointed that it was abused so quickly. That's one of the features I really love over on Concept Art; it's a great way to know who's actually helpful and such.


Of course, furries don't care about anything like that. *sigh*


----------



## Carenath (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not gone, and, it will be coming back.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> It's not gone, and, it will be coming back.



Awesome.

Maybe by then, these arseholes won't go nuts with it so quickly.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> It's not gone, and, it will be coming back.



And I will be there. I will be there with a thousand men, each with the strength of a thousand suns, and the boredom of a thousand post-orgasm nerds!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> It's not gone, and, it will be coming back.



If it can "come back" then it isn't here.

If it isn't here but it isn't gone then where is it?  *head asplode*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 30, 2010)

Good idea, I always thought internet message boards needed to be even bigger popularity contests.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> It's not gone, and, it will be coming back.


dont worry we'll spam it right back to being not use, instead go with Karma thats a better way to stroke ones ego


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont worry we'll spam it right back to being not use, instead go with Karma thats a better way to stroke ones ego



Why the hell are you all hating on this system so much? I don't understand at all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Why the hell are you all hating on this system so much? I don't understand at all.


this is FAF, do we really need a Thanks system?
over 70% of our stuff arent serious stuff
20% of the stuff devolve into shit posting and the last 10% really dont need the thanks system even if its helpful


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> this is FAF, do we really need a Thanks system?



I forget that no one pays attention to anything below the rants and raves section.

Thanks systems are great for the critique boards, actually.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I forget that no one pays attention to anything below the rants and raves section.
> 
> Thanks systems are great for the critique boards, actually.


yea thats where we need the ego stroking really. Again this is FAF


----------



## Carenath (Apr 30, 2010)

The point of the "thanks" system, is to avoid all the "this" and "i agree" posts that crop up. It's less of a "user has thanked X for this post" and more "user agrees with X post".


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> The point of the "thanks" system, is to avoid all the "this" and "i agree" posts that crop up. It's less of a "user has thanked X for this post" and more "user agrees with X post".



So how does this work now? Do we just get the buttons, but no "thanks counts"?
I didn't really mind the counts, you can overlook them if you want to, but the messages under the posts is rather annoying. If it's at all customisable, that would be better in a popup menu type thing like the usernames have.


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> The point of the "thanks" system, is to avoid all the "this" and "i agree" posts that crop up. It's less of a "user has thanked X for this post" and more "user agrees with X post".



Maybe change it to "Like" or "Thumbs Up" or something.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Maybe change it to "Like" or "Thumbs Up" or something.



"suckle"


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 30, 2010)

"Thanks for the lulz."


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2010)

So how do I turn this crap off?

Please make this optional.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> The point of the "thanks" system, is to avoid all the "this" and "i agree" posts that crop up. It's less of a "user has thanked X for this post" and more "user agrees with X post".



Well, the point is eventually defined by the users, isn't it :v?

I mean come on, neck and shoulder _massagers_, right? ;D


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I mean come on, neck and shoulder _massagers_, right? ;D



Now available in Hello Kitty design


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I used up all my Thanks on the first page.  What gives?!  I agree with everyone :c

You guys remember tags?  Oh man I miss tags.

BRING BACK THREAD TAGS.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2010)

Takun said:


> I think I used up all my Thanks on the first page.  What gives?!  I agree with everyone :c
> 
> You guys remember tags?  Oh man I miss tags.
> 
> BRING BACK THREAD TAGS.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/tags.php

It was better when horsesex was the most popular tag


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

I miss the "Your thread title sucks" tag


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Lemme guess lastdirewolf is at it again?
Oh well, he deserves to be called the king of spam.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> I miss the "Your thread title sucks" tag



http://forums.furaffinity.net/tags.php?tag=your+thread+title+sucks

:3c


----------



## Carenath (Apr 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Maybe change it to "Like" or "Thumbs Up" or something.


I was thinking of changing it to "This". If you can come up with a better icon matching the forum skins.. feel free.



Takun said:


> I think I used up all my Thanks on the first page.  What gives?!  I agree with everyone :c
> 
> You guys remember tags?  Oh man I miss tags.
> 
> BRING BACK THREAD TAGS.


I rate-limited them to 3 per day, because you'll abuse the fuck out of anything nice we give you 

We'll give you back tags when y'all stop trying to turn FAF into /b/


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I was thinking of changing it to "This". If you can come up with a better icon matching the forum skins.. feel free.
> 
> 
> I rate-limited them to 3 per day, because you'll abuse the fuck out of anything nice we give you
> ...



>implying faf isn't /b/

>implying I can only agree with things three times a day

u_u


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2010)

Except now you're turning FAF into Facebook. Not that I dislike Facebook, but a like feature feels really out of place on the forum.

I think it would make more sense to just make substanceless-posts against the rules and infraction worthy. Of course, it'd be argued that admins and mods wouldn't have the time/give enough of a shit to go through all those posts, but it probably would help to weed out people that don't contribute anything of value, and bring down the quality of the forum as a result. 

Like really, if you're going to agree, add on to what you're agreeing with you drones.

edit: THERE IS A SUBTLE IRONY TO THIS.


----------



## Bando (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww, I used all mine already. :|


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't think the feature should be limited, but there should be a certain amount of time you have to wait in order to agree with another post.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 30, 2010)

i can see this feature replacing comments which only have "(Quote) THIS!"

... awww, is this a limited amount of thanks given thing? i seem to have run out.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except now you're turning FAF into Facebook. Not that I dislike Facebook, but a like feature feels really out of place on the forum.
> 
> I think it would make more sense to just make substanceless-posts against the rules and infraction worthy. Of course, it'd be argued that admins and mods wouldn't have the time/give enough of a shit to go through all those posts, but it probably would help to weed out people that don't contribute anything of value, and bring down the quality of the forum as a result.
> 
> Like really, if you're going to agree, add on to what you're agreeing with you drones.



personally, i don't see how they couldn't use a system like the EZBoard "rep" system. does the same sort of thing. (though, i'm sure furries would find some way to abuse it and boost their rating like they do with those idiotic "increase my postcount" games.)


----------



## Carenath (Apr 30, 2010)

Takun said:


> >implying faf isn't /b/
> 
> >implying I can only agree with things three times a day
> 
> u_u


FAF is not /b/
For one thing, none of you are anonymous.

The rate-limit is to prevent abuse for the moment.



SirRob said:


> I don't think the feature should be limited, but there should be a certain amount of time you have to wait in order to agree with another post.


It's a limitation of the modification, and, something that can be looked into down the line.



Redregon said:


> i can see this feature replacing comments which only have "(Quote) THIS!"
> 
> ... awww, is this a limited amount of thanks given thing? i seem to have run out.


That's the whole point.


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2010)

Redregon said:


> personally, i don't see how they couldn't use a system like the EZBoard "rep" system. does the same sort of thing. (though, i'm sure furries would find some way to abuse it and boost their rating like they do with those idiotic "increase my postcount" games.)



Rep is dumb, because then people started wagging it around in the same way people use post counts to measure their e-dicks. Just make substanceless posts infraction-worthy, and the forum will probably function a lot better.

Also, derailing threads with sexual diatribe. That's the main cause of spam, not people agreeing with each other. Just pointing it out.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww.  I can't spam "Thanks" no more.  :c

At least have it match the other buttons.


----------



## JerJer (Apr 30, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> At least have it match the other buttons.



Let's see what Aden comes up with :3


----------



## Redregon (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> Rep is dumb, because then people started wagging it around in the same way people use post counts to measure their e-dicks. Just make substanceless posts infraction-worthy, and the forum will probably function a lot better.
> 
> Also, derailing threads with sexual diatribe. That's the main cause of spam, not people agreeing with each other. Just pointing it out.



we butt heads sometimes but sometimes i just want to kiss you for your ideas.

yes please, can we make useless threads like dumb-ass postcount games infraction-worthy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> FAF is not /b/
> For one thing, none of you are anonymous.


...touchÃ© Carenth touchÃ©


Ben said:


> Except now you're turning FAF into Facebook. Not that I dislike Facebook, but a like feature feels really out of place on the forum.


Except we only have at most 100 regulars, the rest are just new users that haven't ragequit yet :V


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Except we only have at most 100 regulars, the rest are just new users that haven't ragequit yet :V



I'd say it's more around the 300 range.

And thanks redregon, I appreciate it. Carenath said we're at least going to give the system a try. I said my bit, so eh, let's see how it goes. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 30, 2010)

Wtf is this SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> FAF is not /b/
> For one thing, none of you are anonymous.
> 
> The rate-limit is to prevent abuse for the moment.
> ...



Carenath I'm just messing with you.  :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> Just make substanceless posts infraction-worthy, and the forum will probably function a lot better.
> 
> Also, derailing threads with sexual diatribe. That's the main cause of spam, not people agreeing with each other. Just pointing it out.


That would kill faf completely 70% of the posts are substance-less posts just meant as a means of getting a higher post count.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank button = fun


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That would kill faf completely 70% of the posts are substance-less posts just meant as a means of getting a higher post count.



You say that like post count means anything.

Also, if anything, it would strengthen FAF, since if you get rid of the bad blood, then a more mature crop will naturally be attracted to the forum knowing they won't lose IQ points by using it. 

I honestly wish bad posting was punished more often in the style of Something Awful. I say this because, if a forum is good enough that outsiders feel compelled to read them for entertainment, then you definitely have a good bunch. Of course, SA users have a 10+ dollar incentive to not suck, but being out a couple Hamilton's shouldn't be what prevents people from being unfunny, libido-hyped fourteen year-olds.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> You say that like post count means anything.
> 
> Also, if anything, it would strengthen FAF, since if you get rid of the bad blood, then a more mature crop will naturally be attracted to the forum knowing they won't lose IQ points by using it.
> 
> I honestly wish bad posting was punished more often in the style of Something Awful. I say this because, if a forum is good enough that outsiders feel compelled to read them for entertainment, then you definitely have a good bunch. Of course, SA users have a 10+ dollar incentive to not suck, but being out a couple Hamilton's shouldn't be what prevents people from being unfunny, libido-hyped fourteen year-olds.


Uhm dude, we're both talking about furries right?
Even if all the regulars were banned for shitposting, the ones that would replace us would make threads along the lines of, "how come no one understands my fursexuality fureal?  Why are we being fursecuted?" and all that shit.


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Uhm dude, we're both talking about furries right?
> Even if all the regulars were banned for shitposting, the ones that would replace us would make threads along the lines of, "how come no one understands my fursexuality fureal?  Why are we being fursecuted?" and all that shit.



I'd like to believe that the bunch that's considered "the good posters" around here aren't the only good things furry has to offer. Perhaps it's somewhat optimistic of me, but I'd like to think this fandom is a little better than to have a 99.99 percent stupidity rate.


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I was thinking of changing it to "This". If you can come up with a better icon matching the forum skins.. feel free.



Quick 'n dirty:


































Do we want versions with the thumbs-up? I think it's kinda cheesy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'd like to believe that the bunch that's considered "the good posters" around here aren't the only good things furry has to offer. Perhaps it's somewhat optimistic of me, but I'd like to think this fandom is a little better than to have a 99.99 percent stupidity rate.


I don't contribute anything, sure most of the time I am on topic but I don't contribute anything of value because furries would just ignore anything valuable.  Why do you think we have so many of what regular furs would consider trolls, cause even if you gave a extremely well written post, said why they were wrong and gave citations, furries would scream, "TROLL! *hits report button*".  I've had that happen several times, last time the cub debate came up, I actually posted something valuable and well thought out, guess what the person did, hit the report button.
tl;dr 99.99% of furries are stupid, I don't contribute anything cause if I did the new users would just scream troll because most furries think the fandom should shit rainbows and everyone should hold hands frolic in flowers and anything less than, "I cam" as a response to a drawing is viewed as trolling.

Also furries love getting asskissed.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 30, 2010)

> Except now you're turning FAF into Facebook. Not that I dislike  Facebook, but a like feature feels really out of place on the forum.
> 
> I think it would make more sense to just make substanceless-posts  against the rules and infraction worthy. Of course, it'd be argued that  admins and mods wouldn't have the time/give enough of a shit to go  through all those posts, but it probably would help to weed out people  that don't contribute anything of value, and bring down the quality of  the forum as a result.
> 
> ...


This (c wut i did thar)

If you have such a problem with "This" posts that you need to implement a system that is as annoying as this one (It stretches the page vertically with Facebook style STEVE JOHNSON LIKES THIS COMMENT bullshit), then you have a legit problem that requires more than a gimmicky system that none of your users like.

If you're going to keep this in place, then I'm gonna do it one last time


LizardKing said:


> Please make this optional.


_*This. *_(I only did it because it got glossed over before)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

But I do think how Carenth removed the counter and made a maximum number of thanks you could give was a good idea.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

It's now the "This" button. :U


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Augh, my button kerning is too dense to match up. Anyone know the font on the current buttons?

\You picked the "This" one? I thought for sure it would be "Agree"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> It's now the "This" button. :U


I'm loling.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Carenath said:


> The point of the "thanks" system, is to avoid all the "this" and "i agree" posts that crop up. It's less of a "user has thanked X for this post" and more "user agrees with X post".


 this does make sense sorta but I still don't like the system all that much :\


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Suggestion: Instead of "The Following User Says they agree with [poster] for this Post", why not just "This user agrees with this post"


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

I just know it's going to be changed again. It'll be the agreed button next.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I just know it's going to be changed again. It'll be the agreed button next.


 your that guy!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> your that guy!



Yeah... ... and?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Yeah... ... and?


 
I'm just saying that, it meant nothing ^^


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Except we only have at most 100 regulars, the rest are just new users that haven't ragequit yet :V


Am I regular? :3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm just saying that, it meant nothing ^^



:V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> :V


 ^_^

Not sore from your last encounter are ya?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ^_^
> 
> Not sore from your last encounter are ya?



I'm the type of person that forgets about crap in a day. So, no. ^_^


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Am I regular? :3


 
I consider you a regular, I see your annoying avatar in almost every thread >:[

lol jk, I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! nah jk again, pretty neutral about it


EDIT: NOOOOOOOOO I should have made a joke about eating bran!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't THIS anymore... ;_;


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> I consider you a regular, I see your annoying avatar in almost every thread >:[
> 
> lol jk, I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! nah jk again, pretty neutral about it
> 
> ...


Shepard.


----------



## garoose (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shepard.


 
I really don't know what to say to this anymore....


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> I really don't know what to say to this anymore....


You could mention something about krogan testicles.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> I really don't know what to say to this anymore....


Do you want a shot of krogan alcohol?


----------

